# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ > سوال: کمک درباره آموزش GWT

## ! Time

سلام،
شما کلاس GWT می شناسید؟
یا یک مرجع خوب و *کاربردی* (مثلاً همراه مثال یا طریقه نصب و اجرای آن) می شناسید، که سریع راه بیندازد؟

با عرض تشکر.

----------


## behrooj

فکر می‌کنم شاید بهترین راه شروع با خود مستندات پروژه GWT باشه.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام، شما کلاس GWT می شناسید؟ یا یک مرجع خوب و *کاربردی* (مثلاً همراه مثال یا طریقه نصب و اجرای آن) می شناسید، که سریع راه بیندازد؟ با عرض تشکر.


سلام.
کتابهای خوبی در این زمینه وجود داره. بطور نمونه، این لیست رو نگاه کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## ! Time

سلام،
با عرض تشکر از دوستان، کلاس هم در این زمینه می شناسید؟

ممنون.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام، با عرض تشکر از دوستان، کلاس هم در این زمینه می شناسید؟ ممنون.


متاسفانه، خیر.

----------


## behrooj

شاید اینجا

----------

